
Operation Luigi: How I hacked my friend without her noticing - defaultnamehere
https://mango.pdf.zone/operation-luigi-how-i-hacked-my-friend-without-her-noticing
======
sillysaurus3
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14919845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14919845)

